# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مباره الاتحاد السكندرى صعبه ومفيده فى نفس الوقت

## استرلينى

*على انتونى  هاى مدرب المريخ الانتباه الاتحاد السكندرى فريق صعب ومقاتل وشرس فى الملعب ويلعب دائما للفوز وهذا الموسم تعادل مع الاهلى وفاز عليه الزمالك بصعوبه لذلك الانتباه ثم الانتباه مباره مفيده افريقيا وصعبه فى حاله الخساره معنويا.
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
اخبار نادى الاتحاد السكندرى من قلب الحدثساعة واحدة · 







تشاما فى تدريبات سيد البلد اليوم للاستعداد لرحلة السودان الودية غدا ان شاء الله
وسوف يواجهة الاتحاد المريخ السودانى مرتين يوم 8 ويوم 11 يناير الجارى وقد طلب نادى المريخ المباراة الثالثة الودية ولم يتم الموافقة عليها حتى الان 
المباراه الاولى يوم الاحد فى ملعب بورتسودان 
المباراه الثانيه يوم الاربعاء فى ملعب المريخ 
 المباراه الاولى منقوله على قناه البحر الاحمر والمباراه الثانيه منقوله على قناه الملاعب سودان سبورت
#قلب_الحدث 











أعجبنيعرض مزيد من التفاعلات
تعليق






*

----------


## استرلينى

*ختار مختار
مدرب

الهاني سليمان
حارس

محمود السيد
حارس

عبد الرحمن فاروق
دفاع

أحمد عبد الغنى
دفاع

أحمد السيد
دفاع

عمر نبيل
دفاع

باسم عيد
دفاع

فتحي مبروك
دفاع

حازم محمد إمام
دفاع

هشام شحاتة
دفاع

ابراهيم القاضي
دفاع

محمود بن صالح
دفاع

محمود شعبان
دفاع

محمد عطوة
دفاع

محمد بازوكا
دفاع

محمد خلف
دفاع

احمد الالفى
وسط

علي عفيفي
وسط

السيد الشبراوي
وسط

الشيخ احمد
وسط

فيليكس كاتونغو
وسط

فرانسيس أكوافو
وسط

حسن طارق
وسط

حسين خالد
وسط

كمال علي
وسط

خميس حسنى
وسط

لويس كارلوس ألمادا سواريز
وسط

محمود بازيد
وسط

محمود كابونجا
وسط

محمود فتحي
وسط

محمد عادل عبد الفضيل
وسط

هدفهيرمان كواو
هجوم

احمد الحجاوي
هجوم

اكرم عبد ربه
هجوم

جينفيون يولو ماتوندو
هجوم

كابونجو كاسونجو
هجوم

خالد قمر
هجوم

محمد عبد المجيد
هجوم

محمد سالم
هجوم

باتريك نجوما
هجوم



المباريات الحالية
*

----------


## استرلينى

*سافر فريق الكرة بنادي الاتحاد السكندري، بقيادة مختار مختار، إلى السودان، غداً الجمعة، لخوض مباراتين وديتين، وذلك خلال الدورة التي ينظمها نادي المريخ، والمقررة الأسبوع المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجربة مفيدة جدا للمريخ
وستعينه افريقيا كثيرا

نتمنى ان يستفيد منها الجهاز الفني واللاعبين جيدا
                        	*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*ضربة معلم ملاقاة فرق عرب أفريقيا لانه بصراحة البطولات الأفريقية اصبحت الفرق العربية تمثل فيها نسبة كبيرة وبالتالي اللعب معاها يعتبر تجارب مفيدة تستطيع ان تبعد عن اللاعب السوداني عقدة اللعب مع هذه الدول ..وماتجربة معسكر الجزائر ببعيدة..
                        	*

----------

